# Showing Dogs



## SampleMM (Oct 5, 2011)

I need some help. Years ago I had a beautiful Pembroke Welsh Corgi that was by Nebriowa Front And Center. She was show quality and I had a very well known handler but never did get a finished champion but that was okay because she was invaluable to me. I loved her so much but she died a couple of years ago. Fast forward now that my children are older I think it would be fun to buy another top notch corgi and start showing again but the problem is this.....,, I can't even get an email back from a reputable breeder. I'm not going to run a puppy mill and my intentions are honest and pure. How do I break into the dog world again. My previous connections have died as they were much older people. I guess I could throw out my old handlers name as he is now a very respected judge.

Does anyone have any ideas?

Spelling errors may occur/ typed on my IPhone


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Oct 5, 2011)

I know Dianne Connolly in New Hampshire shows minis and raises/shows/judges corgis. She is on facebook you might contact her and see if she could refer you to a breeder.

Tammy


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 5, 2011)

find your local breed club on the internet and start checking out breeders through that. You can also go into Infodog. com and find some local breed shows, go to the show and chat with breeders. Good luck, I love Corgis, nice breed. If you want a breed dog, check out the breed shows, if you want a working or herding dog.. check out obedience shows and herding trials. You should be able to find something local.


----------



## anoki (Oct 5, 2011)

First off, are you looking for a Pembroke Welsh Corgi OR a Cardigan Welsh Corgi?

Then I can point you in a couple of directions!






@shorthorsemom, not necessarily, at least not soo much in the Cardigans. Many of the 'show' dogs are also herding/working dogs.

~kathryn


----------



## sfmini (Oct 5, 2011)

That was indeed royal breeding on your dog!

Gatorbait here on the forum breeds and shows Pems and I believe she just bred her girl.

The Ohio Valley Pembroke Welsh Corgi club has a breeder referral person who keeps track of members that are planning or have litters and you can use me as a reference as I was a long time member and still manage the rescue petfinder and facebook pages for them.

I know it is tough to break into the breeds, been there, done that. You might have to take a dog on a co-ownership, I had to do that with my dream dog. Thankfully, the breeder is very reasonable and when my dog got terribly sick and then had this strange personality change, she let me spay her and keep her as a pet. She HATED to show, and that hatred just oozed out of her at the shows and it was a waste of money.

So, co-ownerships aren't bad, for bitches just about the only way to get one, for dogs not so much a problem.

Good luck!


----------



## bevann (Oct 5, 2011)

Where are you in PA?Susan Strickland of Honeyfox Corgis is located in PA just over the DELAWARE line north of Wilmington.I bought a really nice bitch from her who is 11 now.Susan's mom is Wynn Strickland a longtime breeder and trainer of German Shepherd dogs.I have her phone number and address if you are interested.I bought a Pembroke many years ago from Larklain Kennels -Larklains Bronze Duchess.I was also fortunate enough to see Cote De Neige Pennysaver when he was very old.His breeder Marjorie Butcher had died and 1 of her friends took Saver to live out his years.He was a BIG BOY over 30 lbs but he produced some awesome Corgis.I have had Pems since 1972.Neat dogs. Good luck finding your special one.


----------



## SampleMM (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow, I'm blown away with everybody's willingness to help. I'm looking at Pembroke Welsh Corgis because that's what I've always had but the Cardagins are cute too. A few years ago, Gatorbait actually contacted me about a mare of mine and we ended up talking about the corgis. She does have some corgis with quasi similar bloodlines.

Tammy, thank you for the contact name. I will look her up on facebook. Jody, thank you so much for letting me use you as a reference. That is so extremely nice and sweet of you and I truly appreciate it. Bevann, those names you mentioned are very familiar to me and I can remember showing against those kennels so it is indeed a small world. Shorthorsemom, that's a great idea to go to some local shows but unfortunately things are winding down here due to our weather but maybe in the spring. I am in no hurry as I'm looking for the perfect dog for me to show and love. Lastly, Kathryn.........how did you break in? I got very lucky the first time and had a wonderful mentor but it's been so many years ago. She was in her middle 70's over 16 years ago and I really think she is no longer with us from what I've been told.

With all this being said, it's going to be hard to find the perfect dog when nobody even wants to return an email, let alone acquire a top show dog but I'm just going to put some feelers out and see what happens. Again, thank you everybody for your help and advice. You all are the best!!


----------



## bevann (Oct 6, 2011)

If you decide you want Cardigan Corgi I have a very good friend(more than 40 years)who has some awesome Cardis.Kimberwicke Kennels Sophie Marvel Kirwan.She has a litter of 3 red brindle bitches now(sorry all spoken for) but she may breed another litter in the spring.She always has a waiting list for show pups.I go to visit when I need a "puppy fix" My favorite thing in the whole world is a wiggly puppy 2nd is a Mini foal>let us know when you get a pup.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 6, 2011)

anoki said:


> First off, are you looking for a Pembroke Welsh Corgi OR a Cardigan Welsh Corgi?
> 
> Then I can point you in a couple of directions!
> 
> ...


I didn't mean to imply they couldn't be both. whoops... goodness knows they are a very versitile breed. I love both Cardigan and Pembrokes. I have friends that do herding, agility, Rally, breed showing, tracking, scent work..... the list goes on and on.,,, I have longed for a corgi of my own for the future... They are awesome.

Susan Strictland is practically in my back yard here in SE pa. I really like Katherine Spence she is in Delaware but not too far away. Her corgis are well put together, I admire her dogs and have been in obedience class with some of her pups... They are awesome. I would love to have one of her dogs.

Wilmington kennel club in Delaware has a pure bred puppy referral service. You can give them a call.


----------



## anoki (Oct 6, 2011)

SampleMM said:


> Lastly, Kathryn.........how did you break in? I got very lucky the first time and had a wonderful mentor but it's been so many years ago. She was in her middle 70's over 16 years ago and I really think she is no longer with us from what I've been told.


Well, that is a bit (ok, more like a lot) of luck really. I wanted a pet puppy, had NO intentions of breeding, showing etc, etc. But I had my heart set on wanting a brindle bitch. When friends of mine (who introduced me to Cardigans) got word of a long time Cardigan breeder having a litter (with a brindle bitch in it no less) we went for a visit. The pups were 5 weeks old, and the brindle bitch was exactly what I was wanting (of course), but she wasn't available as she was pick of the litter. There was a brindle pointed black & white, but I just didn't like her as much....so I said, if the brindle wasn't available I'd wait. The breeder agreed to sell her to me....no strings attached. So, because of their generosity, I decided I could at least try showing her and see what happened!

To make a bit of a long story short....this breeder hasn't necessarily been a mentor of mine, because I greatly disagree with them on many things, but they have been my biggest supporter regardless! The puppy did very well in the ring, even with of my lack of knowledge of the show ring, so then I started thinking about breeding. Did a lot of searching, had a male picked out, and that fell through a couple of weeks before my girl came into season



Contacted another breeder about their stud dog.....and they have been my mentors and very good friends since I bred to their dog! Met another breeder a couple years ago at a Nationals, which is a funny story in itself, but they have also been mentoring me in breedings and such.

I've lucked into meeting several really nice, supportive people in the breed.....but there are many I've met along the way who have been less than kind (and that's an understatement), who have almost turned me off doing anything dog related.....I just love the dogs too much





My contact for Pemmies would be Betty Mercer, Aylesford kennel. She is here in Ontario (and I can get you her contact info). She has some very nice Pemmies. She would also be able to refer you on to someone if she doesn't have anything available. Betty is good friends with Mary de Toma, Winddancer Kennel-who breeds Pemmies and some really nice Cardis as well! Mary is located in the Eastern US...I usually see her when we trek to the Massachusetts show in Nov!

Let me know if I can help!!!





~kathryn


----------



## sfmini (Oct 6, 2011)

Why didn't I suggest a cardi?

I have had pems since 1980, then met this gal named Moxie on LB, that brindle girl of Kathryn's and I was hooked. Kathryn kindly let me have a puppy girl from Moxie's first litter and she is the love of my life. I am now a Cardi person, no more pems, just love the Cardis.

No matter which way you go, insist on the parents being screened for hips, elbows, Von Willebrand's and DM.

We have lost 3 to DM and my intent is to never experience that again and now that there is a genetic test for it, I am armed and ready.

Gracie, my one remaining pem is a worry, I don't even want to test her, we will just have to see. Her sire is one (if not the) number 1 stud dog in the country.

Maybe if you are lucky Kathryn will be planning a litter. ALL of her dogs have had a stellar run in the show ring and are now herding. The puppy that she kept from her last litter was my pick if I had been able to take one, and he is proving himself in the ring at a very young age so I guess I have good taste!! Love that 'mater!!!


----------



## anoki (Oct 6, 2011)

sfmini said:


> Maybe if you are lucky Kathryn will be planning a litter. ALL of her dogs have had a stellar run in the show ring and are now herding. The puppy that she kept from her last litter was my pick if I had been able to take one, and he is proving himself in the ring at a very young age so I guess I have good taste!! Love that 'mater!!!






awww thanks Jody!!!!!

I am planning a litter...but it's still a bit on the



yet! LOL Got a few obstacles to get through before I will announce it!





Mate-r is such a goof ball!! Just have to get him to not be quite soo proud in the ring and get his tail down a bit!



He just has way too much fun meeting new people in the ring! LOL

~kathryn


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 7, 2011)

I had no idea there was a genetic test for DM now. I lost a German Shepherd to DM, he was the dog of my dreams. Had a wheel chair for him for his last few months so he could run again and be happy. DM is a heartbreak.

I have seen a few awesome cardis in agility. I love both cardis and pembroke. Somebody gifted me a basset recently so I have to put my corgi dream on hold for awhile. Best wishes that you find your dream pup.


----------



## chandab (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok, I"m not up on dog ailments, so what does DM stand for?

Thank you.


----------



## anoki (Oct 7, 2011)

DM stands for Degenerative Myelopathy.

Read more about it here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canine_degenerative_myelopathy

It is quite common in Pembrokes, not as common in Cardigans, as well as several other breeds, and can only be 100% confirmed post-mortem.

Yes, there is a DNA test for a superoxide dismutase 1 gene which is *thought* to be related to DM.

~kathryn


----------



## chandab (Oct 7, 2011)

anoki said:


> DM stands for Degenerative Myelopathy.
> 
> Read more about it here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canine_degenerative_myelopathy
> 
> ...


Thank you. And, that is definitely something to try to avoid, and if testing is available now, that's wonderful.


----------



## SampleMM (Oct 8, 2011)

Kathryn, I would be most appreciative if you could email me Betty's contact info. My email is [email protected] Tried google and found other kennels with her breeding and the corgis were beautiful. They reminded me of my old Libby even though I didn't see a single name in the pedigrees that I knew.

Too bad I wasn't looking to get into cardis because I know of this girl, who has terrific cardis and has horses too, LOL


----------

